# Westsiders M-G results...3-10...



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

I definitely caught some new friends at the "Box" this last evening, and caught a pretty good buzz to boot. I would most certainly consider both to be keepers in my book...  

In mid to late May, I would like to do this again in South Lyon, at the VFW Post...Almost $11 a pitcher is a little ridiculus for me being that they are $4 at the VFW...Details regarding the Spring M-G will be forthcoming in the coming weeks...


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Results???

Where's the roll call? C'mon, you guys can do better that that....


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

HOWDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! LES.....Unlike our eastern shore brethren, 'we' understand the meaning of..'TIL THE LAST DOG IS HUNG'....sometime after the midnite hour we were showed to the street,to find our cars snow covered(was a clear day upon arrival) 1. big mac 2.bassinthepads 3.Jimbobway 4.bolodunn 5.Gillgitter 6. Kumma 7.Flinch 8.Snakebit67 9.Connor4501 10.Jigworm 11.Trouttime 12. Mac's pal(soon to be member) temporarily dubbed >>Cheeeseburger n Fries 13. Myself-shametamer ........................................Mac was the first to arrive a little before 4 ,from then to well after midnite, we partied hardy!!!!!!! Fishin n huntin tales filled the air, a little 'skirt' admiration,solving of most of the worlds problems and loads of food n beverage. We adjourned to our own room, t-ed the tables and were able to interact in great fashion. Big Mac(unofficially crowned our Robin hood) secured free eats from a party in another room, after having our evening meal we continued to dine on platters of cheese, sausage and a giant veggie platter ,thanks to the 'ford' party, the establishment, and Big Mac's charm. Future meet n greets for steelheading, paintball wars and other ideas were discussed. We learned lots, made friends, swapped stories,jokes and anecdotes............We did the site proud.....Hell we even woulda made the gov of California smile...not a 'girly man' in the bunch!...lol. I'm sure more postings on future get togethers are in the 'works' as i type. Big Mac with his natural leadership qualities(not to mention his ability to 'down' adult beverages) will certainly lead us to more n bigger things.We certainly 'rocked' this sleepy little burgh tonite. The establishment was friendly(if a little pricey) atmosphere was great, the meals good. A great evening was had by all, and especially nice to spend the time with good folk as ice season winds down and we all await open water and spring turkey! Again i would like to thank everyone,MarK,Jim,Mac,Doug,Barry,Craig,Brian,Rich,Pete,Craig,Sean, and cheeseburger n fries(sorry friend,but ya did'nt write ur name on the list and my 100 Proof brain lacks the memory it should have) Forgive me(1 get outa jail free on the crossdresser jokes when next we meet).........To a Man,each and everyone ,tremendous individuals well worthy of anyones friendship!!!!!!!! Thanx Guys , It was indeed the Grandest of pleasure meeting you and putting faces and personalities to the screen handles!............................................................P.S. A special thanks from Walleye Wench to Jimbobway For the reading material...........P.P.S and a thank you from our server Colleen (made her snowy thursday nite quite lucrative) l


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

My alarm went off @ 4:30 a.m  Shametamer you are the MAN. What a great group of guys!!!!!!!It was very nice to meet all of you face to face. I hope I didn't embarrass us a a group too much, I was a little wound up. As for going back to the BOX...we probably, errrr, I probably will not be allowed  That manager hates me!! Nothing like a too many bowls of "loudmouth soup" My wife WAS NOT HAPPY when I got home either! I told you guys I had to leave at 7:00  You guys rock!! How about that drive home???? :yikes: Geeez!

I gotta go...I think I'm gonna throw up


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Mac? U remember the ride home?..LOL..I was lucky to find my black vehicle with the snow covering.....Unlike Trouttime and jigworm, i didn't bother clearing the windows ah...figured i was 'blind' anyway!..lmao...The establishment treated us quite well til the end.we were still drinkin and jawjackin when all the 'help' wanted to go home....I finally 'fell out' about 2;30 this morn after chatting with the 'little woman' when i got home. I told walleye wench(wife) that u closely resembled Howie Long(lol, remember?) and of threatening to get her to stop up in a mini skirt..she said for a Howie clone she wouldn't have bothered to dress! just drove up 'sans' wardrobe! She had to hear about all the guys, and is hoping to meet many of you this summer!.........Ah well, i'm in great shape for the 'heart' doc appt this noon..i'll make him earn his 'pieces of silver' , after last nite! :lol:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Most Certainly a Great Time!! It was very nice to put faces with the names and catching some of you yet again! How close were we to drink'in em dry? :corkysm55 

Mac......YOU DA MAN.......next time I am in the Dog House (not today I think) :lol: I will call you in as my "Agent of Peace"  :lol: :lol: Give me a shout the river is calling my name!

Thanks guys for a fantastic time cant wait for the next one!!!!!


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

HEy SEAN, I dunno bout the whole house dry, but that last round(thanks) u bought drained the bottom of the bottle of my particular brand of libation! The wife and i were enjoying our 'doggie bag' of veggies while I recounted the evenings events to her..Betcha..a few more get togethers and "we'll rule the world"!..Move over Gates,trump n Bush..theres a new gang in town!..lol :woohoo1: :coolgleam


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

to see the food going to use, being that I probably was going to go to jail if SHE had her way :lol:


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Yep, Mac..we that remained each took a doggie bag of remaining food stuffs, they were quite gracious(establishment), providing the styrafoam containers for us. I told wench she had you to thank for the food,she did her best to Honor ur gift when she devoured the carrots, peeled off pieces of broccoli and cauliflower,and bit into those juicy little tomatoes!


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

:lol: believe that you guys stayed until 2:30 AM....YOU PASSED OUT AND THEN WOKE UP @ 2:30 DIDN'T YA FELLAS??? :lol:


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Sounds like y'all did us proud! Glad you had a good turnout and a bunch of fun.

Darn things can become addicting, can't they?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

u right Les! any leads on how we could afford to do it every nite?


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

mac you are "the man"! 
i'm all in on the paintball deal! hang out, have brewsters, & i get to shoot you!!! 
now thats an outing!!!
thanx for the rods shametamer!!
trout- yes the river is calling!
i think 'ole cheeseburger needs to have us a house warming party at his new place!
gillgetter if ya'll do the thurs. gigg, let me know!


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

What a great time!!! Even though I had to bail out early. What a blast!!

I can only imagine the shape you boys were in at 2:30 :yikes: Anybody that thought about coming and did'nt missed a great time. Like others always say.... its great to put faces with names and to see old friends. Thanks to Shametamer for puttin this on.

Bolo- I have an open spot for you or anyone else that wants to fish on Thursdays nights this year. Of course that means we'll need a couple more get togethers with the group to put that thing together again this year  

How bout it drwink??? Can the lakes take another assult like we laid on em last year?? Between all of us we musta cought at least 5 or 10 fish last year :lol:


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

It was good to finally meet some of you guys and I'll definatly attend any future MNGs. Great time with a lot of laughs. Made for a tough day at work though! If anyone wants to catch a few gills Sunday morning, drop me a PM.

Pete


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i work out of a shop on mainstreet. i had to go to detroit then back to novi so in novi i had to stop at gander. next thing you know it was 9pm. so i thought you guys would have quit by then and i came home. i am used to the eastside m-n-g's. they dont last to long. next time i will have my priorities straight.  glad you all had fun and made it home safe.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Great time guys ,nice to meet and see you all .


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

:banghead3 Sorry guys. I had every intention of getting there.
Tuesday i was called out of town on business. Washington DC area:irked: . Just got back last night.
Let me know when and where the next one is. I'm in.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Aw geez Rupe i was lookin forward to meetin ya! on the bright side though, there was barely enough adult beverages for the rest of us!!! :evilsmile and from the stories I've heard ..you beltway denizens types drink more than your fair share! :mischeif:


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

missed something here.
I'll have to keep my eye's open for the next one. Used to drive home the backway from Plymouth on auto pilot once or twice.
Of course I might see some of you at Cleary's April 7th for the Thursday nite can't catcha fish club warm up ?

Wally


----------

